# electronics battery



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

What is the smallest 12v batter y to use for my depth finder? I have an Eagle Mark 320.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

These are nice and light,or go with the smallest of the big batteries. The 24 group it's a Lot heavier.http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Rechargeable-12-Volt-Battery


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

amazon has batteries for like 15 bucks that are around 6 pounds and are 7AH. so if the finder drew 1 amp it would last 7 hours. You could use a standard volt meter to read the actual amps its drawing and you'll get a pretty good idea of how long the battery will last. Example if the finder draws .5 amps the battery would last 14 hours then.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

RJohnson442 said:


> amazon has batteries for like 15 bucks that are around 6 pounds and are 7AH. so if the finder drew 1 amp it would last 7 hours. You could use a standard volt meter to read the actual amps its drawing and you'll get a pretty good idea of how long the battery will last. Example if the finder draws .5 amps the battery would last 14 hours then.


The above is sound advice. I have used this method and you could always carry a second spare as these are small and not very heavy.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Cabelas won't workhttps://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

aw heck go to wally world into hunting and pick up a nice 12v for 15 -20 bucks like 442 said. my garmin 50 runs about 6 hrs on it. OR i started using my recharge packs from my drills, lighter last longer and i can carry a couple easy.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks guys! I will check them out.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

James F said:


> Thanks guys! I will check them out.


By the way, how do you hook up the drill batteries to fish finder?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I picked up something like this - https://www.grainger.com/product/GR...ger/5EFG5_AS01?$smthumb$&breadcrumbCatId=2193

Mine came with a charger too. It'll run my camera or finder for at least two days.
Works great for the finder on my yak too.


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

I had to isolate my fish finder from the other boat batteries to eliminate noise. Drill battery was too weak so I went to Sams and bought a small mower (lead acid) battery. sealed and is ok for rough service..like bouncing around in rough water or trailering. Duracell EU1L. 
EB


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I use a 12v 8ah for my hummingbird 565(ice fishing). And also use on my little pelican 10e to isolate battery noise(from trolling motor battery). Heck,you can get a 12v 12ah for less than $25 on eBay. That'll run you all day easy.


----------

